# Kochen?Gut?



## Ascia (19. Juli 2007)

Kochen ist ja ein Beruf wie erste hilfe und so weiter....man kann ihn neben dem eigentlich hauptberufen ausüben...
aber:
lohnt sich kochen oder nicht.der vorteil ist natürlich dass man zusätzliche attribute dazu bekommt wenn man satt ist aber natürlich ist es doch bestimm auch ein bisschen lästig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dann wollte ich mal eure meinung einholen also  postet oder noch besser nimmt an der umfrage teil was das zeug hält^^... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hababala1 (19. Juli 2007)

Ascia schrieb:


> Kochen ist ja ein Beruf wie erste hilfe und so weiter....man kann ihn neben dem eigentlich hauptberufen ausüben...
> aber:
> lohnt sich kochen oder nicht.der vorteil ist natürlich dass man zusätzliche attribute dazu bekommt wenn man satt ist aber natürlich ist es doch bestimm auch ein bisschen lästig
> 
> ...



euhm    das waere gut fuer  70er die sich langweilen

da koenen die sich nen deviat supreme machen um sich zu verwandeln und so aber so als lvler  nichts besonderes  vor allem wenn man schon high ist   da muss man vollen skill haben um fuer SICH was zu machen


----------



## Hababala1 (19. Juli 2007)

Hababala1 schrieb:


> euhm    das waere gut fuer  70er die sich langweilen
> 
> da koenen die sich nen deviat supreme machen um sich zu verwandeln und so aber so als lvler  nichts besonderes  vor allem wenn man schon high ist   da muss man vollen skill haben um fuer SICH was zu machen



also ich hab nen 45er  und da hab ich ein bisshen begonnen zu skilln so nebenbei  um als 70er nicht ne woche fuer vollen skill zu brauchen


----------



## Hababala1 (19. Juli 2007)

und da so ne frage   welches lvl bist du eigntlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (19. Juli 2007)

Ein Dreifach-Post, super, das ist ne Leistung. Es gibt da so nen Knopf, auf dem steht "Bearbeiten", benutz den Mal.

Ansonsten: Kochen ist super und jeder Charakter sollte es leveln, da es auf 70 Rezepte gibt, die euch sehr gute Boni geben, wenn sie gegessen werden.


----------



## Ascia (19. Juli 2007)

ah ok danke^^...
ne hab erst neu mit dem schurken angefangen also ist das level relativ


----------



## Pomela (19. Juli 2007)

also Fleisch droppen viele Mobs, also kannste Kochen gut nebenher leveln.
Wenn du bestimmtes Buff-Essen brauchst, dann musste unter Umständen auch noch angeln... kommt halt auf deine Charklasse an und was du brauchst oder dir nützlich ist.


----------



## Shorim (20. Juli 2007)

Als Schurke ist der Skill 60 Pflicht, da du damit den Disteltee herstellen kannst. Er gibt dir direkt 100 Energie bis Lvl. 40 (bei Lvl. 70 glaub nur noch 40 Energie).  Jedoch hat es den Nachteil, dass du Kräuterkundiger sein musst, da du noch Filzdisteln brauchst oder du kaufst sie dir für teuer Geld im AH.


----------



## Strohmy (6. August 2007)

Ich finde das kochen und angeln etwas ist was das Rollenspielfeeling anhebt, einfach mal entspannt an nen See und ein bischen angeln. Die Fische dann kochen und wenn mans nicht selber brauchen kann entweder verschenken oder verkaufen.


----------



## Topperharly (7. August 2007)

naja mit angeln kannste waserpartikel bekommen und durchs kochen kannste dir dein buffedfood selber herstellen.


----------



## Thront (7. August 2007)

angeln und kochen ist auf alle fälle sehr gut-

man kann sich super buff-essen kochen und auch andere witzige sachen (wie schon gesagt: deviat surpeme) zubereiten.

auch ein lagerfeuer machen ist witzig und nützlich.


----------



## sarax (16. Oktober 2007)

Lol, die Umfrage ist zu Geil.

Ist Kochen Gut oder Schlecht:
Ja
Nein


----------



## Ferago (12. November 2007)

kochen ist alleine wegen lagerfeuer ein muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



buff nahrung ist da nur nebensächlich ;P


----------



## xXZaknafeinXx (12. November 2007)

Gerade als Schurke ist Kochen PFLICHT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Einmal wegen dem, oben schon erwähnten Disteltee, zum anderen aber (und das find ich persönlich wichtiger) wegen einiger Rezepte im 70er Bereich. Nenne da mal nur 2: Doppelwarper u. Matschflosser. Durch diese beiden bekommst du einen zusätzlichen Buff der Beweglichkeit von +20 und das gibt einen netten kleinen Schub für die Critchance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für den Matschflosser benötigt man allerdings auch nen guten Angelskill, da man diese (meines Wissens) nur im Nagrand angeln kann. Angelskill sollte da schon mind. 350 betragen damit man vernünftig angeln kann und einem die "Frösche" net ständig vom Haken "hüpfen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. November 2007)

Nicht nur Kochen ist Pflicht sondern auch Angeln. Auch wenn es langweilig ist, macht es z.B. auch gerade bei Jägern Sinn die ihr Pet ständig füttern müssen. Auch ansonsten angelt man hin und wieder ein paar recht nette Sachen.^^

PS:
Und die Umfrage sollte eher heissen: Ist Kochen sinnvoll oder nicht?


----------



## Garya (15. November 2007)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> PS:
> Und die Umfrage sollte eher heissen: Ist Kochen sinnvoll oder nicht?



Ja SOLLTE SIE1

Auch ich finde kochen ist wichtig! Gerde wegen den Bufffoods - nicht nur für SChurken sondern allgemein für jegliche Klasse einfach ein muss! Und Angeln... Nun wer Schlangenschrein ghet kennt betsimmt auch den netten Boss den man sich herausangeln muss! Also - mein Tipp!

Angeln zum skillen von Kochen verwenden, denn bis kochen 300 kommt man nur durch Angeln wunderbar nach oben! Und danach dann eben das Farmen, was man für seine ganz persönlichen BuffFoods benötigt udn damit den rest skillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long
Dat Garya


----------



## SierDerius (15. November 2007)

Wo kann ich kochen über 150 lernen ich habe kein play zu wem ich muss


----------



## niggiboy (16. November 2007)

Garya schrieb:


> ... Angeln zum skillen von Kochen verwenden, denn bis kochen 300 kommt man *nur* durch Angeln wunderbar nach oben! ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  definitiv totaler unsinn !!! man kommt auch ohne angeln auf 300. allerdings nicht sooooo easy wie mit angeln in der kombo das stimmt schon.

ich persoenlich finde nichts langweiliger als zu angeln! viel zu zeitaufwendig! ich hab da lieber ein wenig mehr scharfes muschelfleisch, zartes wolfsfleisch und rieseneier gefarmt und gut is. als 70er null problemo, in der lvl-phase ein wenig nervig, aber machbar!


----------



## TörkWL (30. November 2007)

Kochen is doch ne geile sache! 

Erstmal gibts Lecker Bufffood mit dem man locker sein Dmg ein bisschen Pushen kann

und zum anderen gibt es Lustiges Food wie Deviat Surpreme, schokoladen Kuchen usw. ^^

Was mir auch tierisch spaß macht ist Kochrezepte Sammeln =). 

Also ich find man sollte sich aufjedenfall die Zeit nehmen und Kochen pushen ;D

als Schurke sowieso!


----------



## Urian (4. Dezember 2007)

bufffood is immer nett, wenn ich in inis gehe geb ich gern was ab, wurde aber auch schon auseglacht, weil ich nem 70er wl schwarzgebratenen basilisken (+20 spelldmg) angeboten hab, von einem befreundeten hab ich heute 1g pro stück gekriegt. die meinungen übers kochen gehen echt auseinander, aber ich finds witzig, zumal man-bis auf fisch-alles beim normalen questen findet (man muss ja ständig wildtiere killn).

jetzt brauch ich nur noch schädelfischsuppe ma gucken wann die daylie kochquest mir das beschert^^


----------



## SixtenF (12. Dezember 2007)

lol hab mir das alles gar nicht durchgelesen aber ich musste doch lachen als ich die frage gesehen hatt.

"Ist kochen gut oder schlecht?"

"ja" oder "nein"

Die antwortmoeglichkeiten muessten aber doch "gut" oder "schlecht" sein

oder die frage 

"Ist kochen gut?"

oder 

"Ist kochen schlecht?"

Weil bei der Frage kann man ja garnicht mit "ja" oder "nein" antworten :-)


----------



## Revej (29. Dezember 2007)

Kochen ist super, aber lasst bitte alle im glaube es lohnt nicht, denn so kann ich weiterhin meine ganzen gekochten Sachen im AH verticken. ^^

Kochen 375 mit allen Rezepten, die ein Alli bekommen kann. ^^


----------



## Ryowan (3. Januar 2008)

Kochen ist ein muß,

die mats fallen ja so und so beim questen an.

Wenn man dann noch etwas fischt ist das überhaupt kein Problem.

Und bei einem Preis von min 19,99 fürs Stack 
Goldfischstäbchen ist das Geld für die Mounts überhaupt kein prob.

mfg Ryowan


----------



## lofrem (14. Januar 2008)

Jop angeln und vorallem Kochen ist gerade für Instanz Gänger ein muss, ich mein Fischstäbchen mit 44+ heal oder Krebsfleich mit 30 Ausdauer ist nicht zu verachten,dazu das ganze Dmg Futter, ausserdem gibt es ja sogar Buff Food fürs Hunter Pet.


----------



## Lucid (14. Januar 2008)

Hababala1 schrieb:


> euhm    das waere gut fuer  70er die sich langweilen
> 
> da koenen die sich nen deviat supreme machen um sich zu verwandeln und so aber so als lvler  nichts besonderes  vor allem wenn man schon high ist   da muss man vollen skill haben um fuer SICH was zu machen




i lol'ed. ja kochen und angeln und besonders letzteres ist langwierig. aber aus langweile XD? hast dir schonmal die genialen rezepte angeschaut dies das gibt? und es gibt schon früh rezepte wo man 10 ausdauer bekommt. wer glaubt das lohnt sich nicht hat meiner meinung nach keine ahnung^^. also der main char sollte meiner meinung nach schon kochen MINDESTENS haben. allerdings setzt jeder andere prioritäten. ich bin jedenfalls froh das ich sowohl kochen als auch angeln auf max habe^^


----------



## grandmastr (15. Januar 2008)

Angeln und Kochen ist eigentlich in meinen Augen ein Muss für den Raid (wenn er nicht viel gold ausgeben will). +Heal oder 30 Ausdauerfutter können dem Raid schon einiges helfen. Insofern ist es in meinen Augen absolut notwendig jemanden da zu haben der angeln auf max hat (besser mehrere) und einmal bis zweimal die woche eine Rune bei den Skettis dreht um die flusskrebse rauszuholen. +healfische kommen dabei auch automatisch, sind aber auch recht fix so geangelt. Den Rest...naja kann man noch schneller farmen und verarbeiten. 

Ich bin aber froh, dass angeln deutlich verbessert wurde. Einmal, dass die Zeit runtergesetzt wurde auf 20 Sekunden und die Fähigkeit Fischschwärme aufzuspüren ist einfach göttlich. Dazu noch endlich der Bugfix, dass fische am ende nicht immer entkommen und schon geht es weit schneller


----------



## Kaizu (30. Januar 2008)

es nervt zwar zu skillen aber es ist nütztlich zum geld verdienen


----------



## Valdrasiala (30. Januar 2008)

Nein, skillt es alle NICHT! Es ist langweilig und öde und dauert ewig und sowieso und überhaupt

Und so.

(Und ist meine Goldeinnahmequelle Nummer 1, aber pssst! Leider haben die täglichen Kochquests mir den Preis mächtig verdorben, aber man kann nciht alles haben...)


----------



## Seufernator (4. Februar 2008)

Ein muss für instanzen, aber langwierig zum skillen.


----------



## Dimortii (6. Februar 2008)

Ich bin 70ig und ich kann mir 1000 bessere sachen denken die ich anstatt kochen/angeln skillen machen kann.

denoch hab ich gestern 5 stunden dran gesessen Kochen und angeln zu skillen (man braucht nen angelskill von mindestens 275, +100 köder für die letzten 15 punkte vor den bc rezepten) und ich mein, es war langweilig 250 angelpunkte zu machen, aber hey das bufffood bringt ne menge werte.

Für Tanks gibts 30 ausdauer, für schurken beweglichkeit, +spell/heal und sogar petfood.
In kombination mit angeln kann man damit sogar verdammt guten gewinn rausschlagen.
Jeder kann raiden aber nich jeder hat den nerv dazu zu kochen udn zu angeln^^


----------



## Oglokk (6. November 2008)

Ich hab mal mit ja gestimmt weil ich einerseits kochen und angeln unverzichtbar finde.

Aber irgendwie finde ich das Blizzard die Tradeskills viel zu einfach gemacht hat.
Gut es mag sein das wir 12 jährige spieler haben aber warum alles auf sie abstimmen?
Also ich kann auf meine Kekse warten und muss sie nicht sofort haben.gut ing will
weile haben.und deshalb bitte schwerer zu farmende mats.vielleicht auch kochrezepte
einbringen wo es ganz ganz rare gegenstände für braucht?

Fänd ich ne bessere initiative denn spätestens eine woche nach Wotlk release werde ich
kochen und angeln eh wieder auf max haben und dann geht doch die langeweile und der
preisverfall im AH wieder los.



Und kochen skillen doch die meisten jetzt nur nach weil es dafür erfolgspunkte gibt.
gut das ich nis so nen nachmacher affe bin den ich werd nicht ins pvp gehen ^^


----------



## Oglokk (6. November 2008)

grandmastr schrieb:


> Angeln und Kochen ist eigentlich in meinen Augen ein Muss für den Raid (wenn er nicht viel gold ausgeben will). +Heal oder 30 Ausdauerfutter können dem Raid schon einiges helfen. Insofern ist es in meinen Augen absolut notwendig jemanden da zu haben der angeln auf max hat (besser mehrere) und einmal bis zweimal die woche eine Rune bei den Skettis dreht um die flusskrebse rauszuholen. +healfische kommen dabei auch automatisch, sind aber auch recht fix so geangelt. Den Rest...naja kann man noch schneller farmen und verarbeiten.
> 
> Ich bin aber froh, dass angeln deutlich verbessert wurde. Einmal, dass die Zeit runtergesetzt wurde auf 20 Sekunden und die Fähigkeit Fischschwärme aufzuspüren ist einfach göttlich. Dazu noch endlich der Bugfix, dass fische am ende nicht immer entkommen und schon geht es weit schneller




Hmm vielleicht noch nen Angel Bot dazu gefällig? oder nen addon was komplett das angeln und skillen für dich übernimmt?
Weisst Du eigentlich noch warum Du eigentlich das Spiel spielst?

die sollten das angeln wie im RL machen.das man nicht so ne hohe fangquote hat damit das angeln auch mal wieder nen wert hat ausser das jeder hinz und kuntz es nachskillt wegen achievements?

Also manche Leute sind echt lächerlich in ihren aussagen.

Werd mal nen GM anwhispern und fragen ob er mir nicht mit wotlk nen 70er todesritter in komplett epic und allen berufen auf max hinstellt.und natürlich am besten mit vollen achievements damit ich aber auch rein gar nichts mehr machen brauche.Das Spiel verkommt leider was die tradeskills angeht immer mehr zum Kindergarten.


----------



## Lwellewhyn (6. November 2008)

Wer kein Buffood verwendet fliegt aus den Raids, die nicht Farmstatus haben, da braucht man nicht drüber zu reden, also kann man sich überlegen selbst das Zeug zu besorgen oder zu kaufen. Wer ohne Ambitionen spielt, braucht sowas natürlich nicht, darf sich aber auch nicht wundern, wenn man ihn nicht mehr mitnimmt. Auch als Casual kann man sich sinnvoll vorbereiten und es tun viele.
Kochen ja oder nein ist eine Goldfrage, wer bequem ist und genug Gold hat braucht es nicht.


----------

